# Pyrenean Ski & Irish Guiness



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

FERRY: Portsmouth - Santander Beginning March

Down to Pyrenees to Ski
Back up through France

FERRY: Cherbourg - Rosslare

3 days in Ireland for the Gathering (St. Patrick's Day)

FERRY: Dublin - Hollyhead

Can't Wait

5 Countries in 12 days!

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

teemyob said:


> FERRY: Portsmouth - Santander Beginning March
> 
> Down to Pyrenees to Ski
> Back up through France
> ...


Sounds great Trev if a little hectic for my pace of motorhoming. It would probably take me a couple of months to do that lot! 

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That reminds me of the story of an American couple on a whirlwind tour of Europe. The wife sprinting along, loaded down with tour guides, the husband trying to keep up and taking pictures of everything he sees - both rushing from one site to another.

Then the husband, while focusing his camera on some famous site suddenly realises what he's looking at. He's spent the entire trip seeing all the sites but always through his viewfinder and now sees that, looked at with just his eyes, are 100 times more memorable - he just stands and stares.

His wife notices that he's falling further back and shouts to him "Come on Wilbur, you can see it all when we get back stateside"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Not really that fast!

Only around 1,200 road miles. 14 nights away. I have driven to St. Tropez overnight for a weeks sun!.

Rest will be ski-ing, relaxing or sleeping.

TM


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

The skiing is spot on in pynees. Conditions couldn't be better ?


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Flying out Sunday for a weeks Skiing

Love my MH but not with my lads in it as well !!!!!

18 and 20 year olds are no fun in my MH

Have a great ski trip


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> FERRY: Portsmouth - Santander Beginning March
> 
> Down to Pyrenees to Ski
> Back up through France
> ...


Trev

We have just come back from Arinsal, Andorra.

Snow was great but weather clamped in.

We did it by air, including just having passed your house - twice.

That also was 5 countries: Poland- MAN(Ringway,still UK?)-France-Andorra-Spain(because of avalanche return flight was re-scheduled from Barcelona) and back UK-Poland.

We do not have the time away from Mother to attempt it from here by MH- later maybe.

Enjoy the Craich!

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Drop in anytime Geoff, not literally!.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Looking to go past 20c in st lary soulan


----------

